# CAC Sabre taxi trials



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Some video clips of the Temora museums sweet looking CAC Sabre under going high speed taxi trials. Can't wait to see this baby in the air! 
Photo Gallery Video Clips


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a Sabre F86A in the Duxford collection and of all the jets its my favourite be great to have another one airborne


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Always nice to see a newly restored Sabre ready for flight!


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2009)

She does look the business, good news.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Got to say
beautiful, clean lines. Was the Sabre the last of the gunfighters, before everything started going BVR I mean?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

The F-8 Crusader was billed as such.

The Gunfighter's Page

Flickr: F-8 Crusader, Last of the gunfighters!

The Last Crusader


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2009)

Great to see another one in the air, she looks great.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 5, 2009)

almost orga...m 
just love that bird


----------



## parsifal (Jul 6, 2009)

A great site. I cant wait to watch her fly


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Only just spotted this Andy, thanks! Lovely bird, the Sabre, almost as beautiful as the Hunter, and definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheers Andy. 
This is great to see it almost ready to go. I got up close to this Sabre in 07 and its pretty awesome to say the least. The RAAF still own it I beleive, will be great to see it pair up with the shark teeth CAC mustang they operate out of Point cook.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2009)

She flew today...

RAAF Sabre Flys
Temora Aviation Museum News


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

What FlyboyJ said. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

8) Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh man! As a military brat I got to sit in one at an airshow. I've been in love with them ever since!


----------

